# Plops or splats?



## airwaves (May 24, 2004)

Legendary Texas catfish guide Chad Ferguson is my guest on Buckeye Sportsman radio this weekend, when he will share tips for taking blue cats in spring and summer -- including fishing "the plops."








You can tune-in on 26 stations across Ohio, most of which air the hour-long show on Saturday mornings. Find out when and where to listen in your neck of the woods by going to @buckeyesportsmanradio or buckeyesportsman.com.


----------



## airwaves (May 24, 2004)

And no, that's not Chad pictured; just some lucky Ohio angler with a nice blue! We hope you enjoy the show.


----------

